# OMG - Zebra for sale



## english_rider144

how do you even get a zebra? let alone train it


----------



## CrazyChester

I want one! Although I dont really like the price.


----------



## My Horse Gracey.

25? Wow, for a Zebra, that would be very cheap!! IMO.
I dont think it would be so nice. They are as domesticated as Horses, Or Donkeys are.


----------



## upnover

Oh wow, $25,000? Maybe I should quit the ponies and start working with zebras...


----------



## Twilight Arabians

in order to keep a zebra legaly the USDA has to come out and enspect your proporty 4 times and year, they have to have special feed and fencing. a friend of mine has a 2 year old zebra, she's no cheap. and its not easy to get the USDA to let you keep one. good luck to anyone thats hoping to get one!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

www.spotsnstripes.com

Theres one on there for $4000! 

I guess they train just like horses, and the whole works. Theres even a picture of the owner(I guess) standing on the back of one!

Then they also have Zorses (cross of a Zebra stallion, and a horse mare. The foal will be the color of the mare, and have the the stripes of a zebra. The sorrels look pretty cool in my book!!

I sooo want one! Could you imagine riding a zebra through town??!!


----------



## CrazyChester

Is $25,000 cheap?


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

I dunno. I would think, taken into account of just training, it's a bit high...BUT then consider the rarity.... Maybe not

Just my $0.02


----------



## CrazyChester

Yeah...Personaly I wont pay anything more then $3,000 for a horse. So $25,000 is alot no matter how rare it is.


----------



## xilikeggs0

I remember seeing zebras online a few years ago starting at $2000. Look up exotic animal sale websites and you'll find them a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Good thinkin on the exotic sites!

I checked with www.lollibros.com, and their '08 market sales said this for Zebras:
*ZEBRA* - M 2900.00-5000.00; Top M 6000.00 & 10,000.00. F 3850.00-5600.00 Top 7750.00; Gelding 4000.00 

I've been searching for ANY info on legalities of ownership, and anything to do with USDA...nothing so far.

I've even got our local Selict Sires guy checking his connections for Frozen semen....

This MAY be worth looking into!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

in TEMECULA!?? i know where that is!!

i want her!!!!


----------



## wild_spot

I once heard that zebra's were unable to be trained... I guess that was a myth!


----------



## appylover31803

wild_spot said:


> I once heard that zebra's were unable to be trained... I guess that was a myth!


I've heard that too. I was told thats why you never see a zebra being ridden, because it can't be broke.

That is so cool though!

I do have to say, as much as I love them, I think they should remain wild animals. IMO there's no need to domesticate them.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

wild_spot said:


> I once heard that zebra's were unable to be trained... I guess that was a myth!


I don't know either way...but I'll let you decided for yourself - 

http://www.zebrasrus.com/zebras_for_sale.html

OK, I respect your opinion, Appylover, but I gots a dumb question. A Zebra is an Eqine - we all know that. So why is your Appy, or my QH, a donkey, or any other Eqine OK to domesticate? Heck, they even interbreed with each other (Zebras included).:wink:


----------



## appylover31803

That's a good question Ruby Tuesday.

When I think of zebras, I think of either seeing them on TV in Africa, or seeing them at the zoo.and most animals that are in the zoo do not make good pets and should remain wild.

I guess the difference between one of my horses and a zebra is that I'll always think of them of being wild and I'll think of my horses as pets. Maybe that's not right, but thats my opinion


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Thats all cool,Appy. Just wondering thats all, an I can see where you're comin from. I can kinda agree with what you say, with how you just associate them with being wild.

I think that kinda adds to the :shock:WOW factor, too.


----------



## Welshponyfan

OMG How Cute I Want One
But I Need A Pony More


----------



## Got2Gallop

I don't think it's a matter of Zebra's cannot be domesticated, just the fact that they have not been and they've been living in close quarters with lions and hyenas and cheetas and croc's and such even up until today! Our wild mustangs have not had to deal with the predators that Zebras have to deal with every day, for a long time and that's why I think they would be harder to tame at this point.


----------



## appylover31803

oh yes, it definitely adds to the wow factor!

Ya know, I also heard that zebras are back with white stripes, but I dont know how true that is.


----------



## CheyAut

Their skin is black, so I'd say they're black with white stripes?

Zebras are much more difficult than horses. I've heard it's recomended to get a donkey first and get used to training them before moving on to a zebra.

Zebras are not domesticated, they are wild animals. Yes, you can tame wild animals, but they are still wild.

If you want to buy a zebra, REALLY do your research. Don't choose one because it's cheaper, buy one that has been handled ect.

I'll very likely NEVER own a zebra, but I admit to wanting one


----------



## my2geldings

Who doesnt want to own a zebra, I mean honestly. The thing is are you willing to fork out that kind of money because of the cool effect. I think it would be fun to own one tho I dont think it would survive our winters but I would only care for one if one were given to me. Even for a small amount of money I would make the actual purchase.


----------



## Jubilee

I would seriously consider buying a zebra. I think it would be so cool! I definitely would try trying a donkey first though (I love donkey's too ). It would have to just be a fun pet though, I don't think you could expect it to be anything more than that. There really aren't that expensive you look into buying a baby ($4000 is very doable), but I would only do it id I had come into a good phase of financial security. It probably wouldn't be a good idea unless you had a lot of horse training experience.

My uncle used to own a Zony (zebra/pony hybred) but he wasn't very friendly. He pretty much wanted to be left alone. I don't think he had very much handling as a foal. My uncle owned a petting zoo so that's why he had him. He was not a horse trainer so nothing ever become of the Zony. He didn't have him for very long.

I wonder if Zebra are any good with kids? How neat would that be to have your little kid riding a Zebra in the 4th of July parade! 

Jubilee


----------



## Larra98

looks like a buyer to me if u got the ... $$,$$$


----------



## CheyAut

I would NOT put a kid on a zebra. They're wild animals!


----------



## Whipple

I absolutely love the zonkeys!


----------



## Tayz

I personally think, if the zebra was tame and you thought that it wouldn't freak or anything, then I think you could put a kid on it. Zebras arn't mean things going around trying to hurt kids. It's a risk to put one on, yes, but the world has many risks. and besides, a zebra is like a horse anyway. A horse as just as many risks...


----------



## Jubilee

Don't worry, I have no plans of running out and buying a zebra right now and throwing my kids on top of it (if I had an kids to speak of ). I was just curious. I know that they are wild animals, but will the proper taming and training I think it could be done. If I DID get a zebra, I would wait for at least a year after I had it (and was saddle trained) before I would even think about putting a kid on it. And the kid would have to already know how to ride horses. The truth is that there are just as many risks with horses as there are with zebras... it just may be that the risks are slightly more extreme with zebras.

It was really just a curious thought.

Jubilee


----------



## Larra98

Whipple said:


> I absolutely love the zonkeys!


 that is beautiful! i like zeonkys too.


----------



## appy rider 4 life

I think you should get one! but like they said they cost a lot ot keep and they have to come and check out the place. but if you are up to the challange.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

CheyAut said:


> I would NOT put a kid on a zebra. They're wild animals!


I don't think I need to remind everyone of the obviuous - at one point horses were wild (and vastly still are). Just like the one's in all our avatars (well, maybe not spyder's... ) Not to mention the "Wild Mustang training competions" that are the latest craze - google it, the take _wild_ mustangs, give them to x number of trainers, and see how they compare after 30 days - looks like a good time actually. I've callled on several Zebras, and each of them has been born in a pasture/stable environment, and most of them are actually bottle fed from birth to aquaint them with human interaction.....I think thats more domesticated than MY horse- lol. Anybody elses? :wink: Anyways, back on topic..

As an update - I checked with the USDA, and each state governs itself - each has it's own regualations. Long story made short - Wisconsin and Iowa are the only 2 states that do not regulate exotic animals (USDA classifies a Zebra as exotic, to no suprise) - they leave it to the individual municipalities. I checked with our township, and they have no problem - providing a simple vet check/coggins. 

The ONLY snag Ive had so far is my insurance company (My agent LOVES it when I call.....its always somethin weird....can you picture her expression when I asked aabout Zebras!!lol)

I dunno, it's somthin Ive been thinkin about, and may possibly like to do...but a guys already got alot of iorns in the fire already...but we'll keep ya up to date!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

really i dont see the point in having a zebra, really quite frankly there not bulit for riding and i would feel horrible riding around on a zebra, not to metion it would be weird... the lady that i know that has one was teaching her to pull a cart and sadly her zebra just pasted away a few days ago from colic, there not easy to take care of, nothing like a horse. im at least glad that the USDA keeps tabs on them (at least in most places) and there owners to make sure they get the right care. here's a few pics of my friends little 2 year old zebra that passed away...


----------



## sandy2u1

I think it would be cool to have a zebra! I also have to agree with twilight though, just because they look a lot like horses, that doesnt mean they are the same thing. I'd do lots of research before I even considered having one. Just make sure you know what youre getting yourself in to. For me they are way to expensive...but if thats what you like, can afford it and have some knowledge about it...I say go for it.


----------



## my2geldings

Twilight Arabians said:


> really i dont see the point in having a zebra, really quite frankly there not bulit for riding and i would feel horrible riding around on a zebra, not to metion it would be weird... the lady that i know that has one was teaching her to pull a cart and sadly her zebra just pasted away a few days ago from colic, there not easy to take care of, nothing like a horse. im at least glad that the USDA keeps tabs on them (at least in most places) and there owners to make sure they get the right care. here's a few pics of my friends little 2 year old zebra that passed away...


I relaly enjoyed your reply. It's true that a lot of people even with the horse breeds, alter conformation to try to make them more suitable for whatever the chosen discipline is. I would hate to see them being used more to the point where people start altering them to fit their need to have a zebra you can ride.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Let me just say thank you for all the replys on this. I really like the input from everyone, both positive _and_ negative. I'd sure rather know about peoples objections tro this before (if I would) get my feet wet in this area.

In no way am I trying to be argumentive - I just wanna know, an I guess that's how I learn, by askin when I don't understand.

You said you would be against their breeding to alter their uses to be more fit (Im assuming you mean intentional breeding to alter size, confirmation, ect ect). I don't understand how this is different from any other ......(dont know the right term, so I will say hybrid breed) hybrid breed of horse. I mean without digging out the books I been reading, I can't name what was bred to what, but like the quarter horse was a hybrid (or man made) breed to make a breed specificly for speed. I remember reading about some draft breeds being altered to make a more suitable pulling/working breeds.

Now I am assuming that you are kinda refering to Zorses (a cross between a Zebra and horse). I don't see whats wrong with trying to improve an animals chariteristics to better suit your needs. I mean, if you are a diehard jumper - you probably wouldn't buy a donkey or Clydesdale. So if you were going to breed a horse for yourself - you probly wouldn't choose to breed those two together, either. Just like you wouldn't intentionally breed two horses together that have horrible confirmation or known problematic health issues. 

So if it's OK to be selective in breeding choices about attempting to manipulate the chariteristics of a horse to better suit the end users needs, why would it be wrong with another equid?

Like I said - I'm not attempting to be argumentive - I just wanna know. And, BTW, I _am truly glad_ that people are posting objections /their thoughts on here!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Let me just say thank you for all the replys on this. I really like the input from everyone, both positive _and_ negative. I'd sure rather know about peoples objections tro this before (if I would) get my feet wet in this area.
> 
> In no way am I trying to be argumentive - I just wanna know, an I guess that's how I learn, by askin when I don't understand.
> 
> You said you would be against their breeding to alter their uses to be more fit (Im assuming you mean intentional breeding to alter size, confirmation, ect ect). I don't understand how this is different from any other ......(dont know the right term, so I will say hybrid breed) hybrid breed of horse. I mean without digging out the books I been reading, I can't name what was bred to what, but like the quarter horse was a hybrid (or man made) breed to make a breed specificly for speed. I remember reading about some draft breeds being altered to make a more suitable pulling/working breeds.
> 
> Now I am assuming that you are kinda refering to Zorses (a cross between a Zebra and horse). I don't see whats wrong with trying to improve an animals chariteristics to better suit your needs. I mean, if you are a diehard jumper - you probably wouldn't buy a donkey or Clydesdale. So if you were going to breed a horse for yourself - you probly wouldn't choose to breed those two together, either. Just like you wouldn't intentionally breed two horses together that have horrible confirmation or known problematic health issues.
> 
> So if it's OK to be selective in breeding choices about attempting to manipulate the chariteristics of a horse to better suit the end users needs, why would it be wrong with another equid?
> 
> Like I said - I'm not attempting to be argumentive - I just wanna know. And, BTW, I _am truly glad_ that people are posting objections /their thoughts on here!


Yea if you want to get one thats your desinsion really. as for crosing breeds i do kinda understand where your coming from, but zebra's are not horses, not even close, its a sad thing when we start playing god, and i dred the day where there will be no wild animals, and that day is coming. and yes, we have such amazing horses! so why own a zebra, whats the point? attetion thats what people want. i really wish we wern't such a selfish people, but i realize that will never change. 

I really just dont see the point in having a zebra, really if you can explain why it is that it would be good to have one that would be great! we already have such amazing horses, why buy a zebra? please give me a good reason, not oh i want one because there cool or because no one else has one.


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence

I didnt think Zebras were rideable?? Coz of their spinal structure or sumthing? O well.


----------



## horsey*kisses

i am getting a zebra when i get older and have more training experiance lol i decided this a while ago and i know there would be negatives to having one but there are also positives same with a horse. zebras are my favorite animal too lol


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Twilight Arabians said:


> Yea if you want to get one thats your desinsion really. as for crosing breeds i do kinda understand where your coming from, but zebra's are not horses, not even close, its a sad thing when we start playing god, and i dred the day where there will be no wild animals, and that day is coming. and yes, we have such amazing horses! so why own a zebra, whats the point? attetion thats what people want. i really wish we wern't such a selfish people, but i realize that will never change.
> 
> I really just dont see the point in having a zebra, really if you can explain why it is that it would be good to have one that would be great! we already have such amazing horses, why buy a zebra? please give me a good reason, not oh i want one because there cool or because no one else has one.


 
Thats a very good question, and I'm glad you asked it. Obviously, rarity is one of the reasons, but you are right, it should not be the sole reason. Honestly, I would have to say rarity, marketability, financial, a learning experience, personal interest, amongst other reasons.

Everyone breeds, raises, trains or owns horses or knows someone who does -I'm pretty sure we can all agree on that. Just in my simple searches, I have found several outlets for tame, semi tame, and "naturally raised" Zebras and Zorses. Zoos are constantly looking to purchase worthy exotics, and Zebras are on the top of their list. Many private individuals are willing to purchase exotics for their own personal colections - trained or not. I also think a Zebra could be an effective marketing/promotional asset - parades, open houses, ect ect.

Now if an individual (myself, we'll say) wishes to own a Zebra(s), can benefit financially from the venture - with possibilities of that venture supporting his other Horsey Habits, is bettering himself knowledge wise and relationship wise, is having a good time doing this venture, and "can be the one with a cool Zebra" - why not?

As far as playing god, just an FYI, but Zorses, Zonkeys, and Zonys are infertile. Such animals are bred for a specific porpose, utilized for that porpose, and thats that. Theres no difference in that and selective breeding, as stated before, for say a jumping horse, or a draft horse...just like domesticated house cats, ect ect. Quarter horses are bred to Arabs all the time. So are Quarabs wrong?

Also, I'm not understanding what is completely different between horses and Zebras. They are both equids, there both from the equidae family and of the equus genus [citation Wikipedia]. Bone stucture, muscle structure, circulatory systems, even down to DNA stucture - they are side by side, if not identical. I will note that personalities differ, generally, but anyone who has spent time with an Arab and spent time with a Clyde will tell you the same thing.


Also, just an interestingf tid-bit, here's a picture of a man jumping a Zebra. File:Zebra-tame-jumping.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Thats a very good question, and I'm glad you asked it. Obviously, rarity is one of the reasons, but you are right, it should not be the sole reason. Honestly, I would have to say rarity, marketability, financial, a learning experience, personal interest, amongst other reasons.
> 
> Everyone breeds, raises, trains or owns horses or knows someone who does -I'm pretty sure we can all agree on that. Just in my simple searches, I have found several outlets for tame, semi tame, and "naturally raised" Zebras and Zorses. Zoos are constantly looking to purchase worthy exotics, and Zebras are on the top of their list. Many private individuals are willing to purchase exotics for their own personal colections - trained or not. I also think a Zebra could be an effective marketing/promotional asset - parades, open houses, ect ect.
> 
> Now if an individual (myself, we'll say) wishes to own a Zebra(s), can benefit financially from the venture - with possibilities of that venture supporting his other Horsey Habits, is bettering himself knowledge wise and relationship wise, is having a good time doing this venture, and "can be the one with a cool Zebra" - why not?
> 
> As far as playing god, just an FYI, but Zorses, Zonkeys, and Zonys are infertile. Such animals are bred for a specific porpose, utilized for that porpose, and thats that. Theres no difference in that and selective breeding, as stated before, for say a jumping horse, or a draft horse...just like domesticated house cats, ect ect. Quarter horses are bred to Arabs all the time. So are Quarabs wrong?
> 
> Also, I'm not understanding what is completely different between horses and Zebras. They are both equids, there both from the equidae family and of the equus genus [citation Wikipedia]. Bone stucture, muscle structure, circulatory systems, even down to DNA stucture - they are side by side, if not identical. I will note that personalities differ, generally, but anyone who has spent time with an Arab and spent time with a Clyde will tell you the same thing.
> 
> 
> Also, just an interestingf tid-bit, here's a picture of a man jumping a Zebra. File:Zebra-tame-jumping.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
well really if you want to get a zebra thats your problem. i really could care less, yea it would be cool to have a zebra, but there really not bulit yet for riding, and im sure one day they will be. and FYI not all Zorses, Zonkeys, and Zonys are infertile, yes is VERY VERY rare to have one thats not. but i have seen a few. and if you breed 2 Zorses you get a horse or a zebra never another zorse, witch is weird. its the same with mules and every other type of hybrid we have made. i guess thats gods why of keeping us in check. and if you are really really serious about get a zebra i would be happy to give you Kristina Anderson's e-mail address, she trains zebra's and will have quite a few for sale here soon. she knows all about them. where are you located? im not sure how much she said she sells them for but it would probably be a baby you would get and it wouldn't be 25k for it im sure. i'd have to say if i got a zebra i would want a baby one.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Hmm, I did not know that about the fertility thing with the hybrids. Cool to know, though. I've been working with an investor/breeder and thats where I got my info. I belive that my breeder is looking at only breeding Grevys and Plains purebreds - neither of us are interested in Zorses in a serious manner.

Actually, ya, that would be great to be in contact with Kristina. Like I said, any input is great! We are located in Chilton, WI.


----------



## shmurmer4

It's a good bit expensive. 
I was on a Safari ranch a few weeks ago and they sell them for a good bit less.

(You can but a Tiger for $2500, and they are way more rare.)


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Any info on the safari place? web address?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Hmm, I did not know that about the fertility thing with the hybrids. Cool to know, though. I've been working with an investor/breeder and thats where I got my info. I belive that my breeder is looking at only breeding Grevys and Plains purebreds - neither of us are interested in Zorses in a serious manner.
> 
> Actually, ya, that would be great to be in contact with Kristina. Like I said, any input is great! We are located in Chilton, WI.


okay! her e-mail is [email protected]. she's quite well known around here. she used her zebra maggi with mental health kids.


----------



## upsidedown

I was happily reading about zebras and I got carrot bandited 

There is a barn with a cross country course near where I am, they have zebras amongst other things.


----------



## zebraowner

Hello, I somehow stumbled upon this forum and thread and felt compelled to join so I may be of some help with zebra questions since I have been raising zebras and selling offspring for the last 20 years. I currently own 3 breeder mares and 1 stallion. I sell to zoos and individuals that have the proper permits for their state. I will NOT sell to someone who thinks a zebra is for a child to ride! That is completely ridiculous! A zebra can NOT be domesticated. Not for the lack of trying either. Zebras and any hybrid of a zebra (zedonks, zonies,& zorses) are not covered in the full wordage of the "equine law" because they are classified as wild animals. They can be trained but not trusted. No amount of time you spend on one will achieve what you can with a domesticated equine such as your horse, pony, donkey or mule. They ARE easy keepers, MUCH more than horses. No farrier bills as they wear their hooves down naturally and evenly. They are resistant to most worms and there has never been a positive coggins in a zebra, ever! So, I hope I have helped with some of the zebra myths. I'll post some photos if any one's interested.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I want to see photos =)


zebraowner said:


> Hello, I somehow stumbled upon this forum
> and thread and felt compelled to join so I may be of some help with zebra questions since I have been raising zebras and selling offspring for the last 20 years. I currently own 3 breeder mares and 1 stallion. I sell to zoos and individuals that have the proper permits for their state. I will NOT sell to someone who thinks a zebra is for a child to ride! That is completely ridiculous! A zebra can NOT be domesticated. Not for the lack of trying either. Zebras and any hybrid of a zebra (zedonks, zonies,& zorses) are not covered in the full wordage of the "equine law" because they are classified as wild animals. They can be trained but not trusted. No amount of time you spend on one will achieve what you can with a domesticated equine such as your horse, pony, donkey or mule. They ARE easy keepers, MUCH more than horses. No farrier bills as they wear their hooves down naturally and evenly. They are resistant to most worms and there has never been a positive coggins in a zebra, ever! So, I hope I have helped with some of the zebra myths. I'll post some photos if any one's interested.


----------



## zebraowner

Here's a few...


----------



## zebraowner

Oops, the last one is one of my camels, and the second one is my zorse "Marbles".


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Thanks for that zebraowner! I always heard they were unable to domesticate, so this post had me scratching my head a bit! I suppose it's really no different then lions and such - you often see pictures of people who have successfully integrated them into being a "pet", and yet you just can't ever know for sure when or if they'll turn on you.

Haha, I don't know if anyone listens to Chris Rock, but he does this awesome bit about Siegfried and Roy - "Everyone want to be mad at the tiger, keep saying the tiger went crazy! That tiger didn't go crazy, that tiger went TIGER!"

I can see the allure in owning one though, absolutely stunning!


----------



## zebraowner

You are very welcome. Here is a couple photos of my stallion "Zorro".


----------



## Shawneen

Here's my story:

When I was in my early teens my mom's friend bought a zebra. There was a breeder in the mid-west somewhere, I'm thinking Nebraska or somewhere around there. This particular place, I won't say all because I don't know, took the babies from their mommies @ 2 weeks old and sold them. They had to be bottle fed until they were weaned. So they loaded him up @ 2 weeks old in the back of a box truck loaded with lots of straw and hauled him back to California. They decided to keep him a stud and get a filly, I assume to breed them.

About a year later the same routine. This time the filly didn't do so well. She wouldn't nurse from the bottle and by the time they got home to California she was very weak. My mom's mare had just weaned her foal so they brought the baby zebra over and my mom's mare was more than willing to be an adoptive mommy to this strange looking baby, but it was a baby and she loved them all. The zebra wouldn't nurse at first, so I camped out in the barn for a while, getting up every couple hours at night, or when it started making the funny zebra sound, to bottle feed it. The only way we could get it to nurse off the bottle was to put it between our legs sticking out the back - was pretty funny. She would nurse off the mare a little bit, then eventually caught on. Once they decided she was healthy enough they took her home. She ended up passing away.

The stud however, used to play and have fun with the woman. He got older and got put in a pen and got more and more aggressive. One day she went out to the barn and he grabbed her leg underneath the gate of the pen and started dragging her under. Her ankle was broken and the zebra ended up getting throw out back in a little pen and left... my mom says she never heard anything about him after that, so she assumes he died, got put down or otherwise.

My opinion from my experience... zebras don't have a place being "ours." They are a wild animal. We don't have the right to separate them from their mothers so early just to make money. And lastly, irresponsible owners don't have a place to own any animals, especially a wild animal that would require so much more responsibility.

It's really heartbreaking. You can imagine how I felt when I found out that the filly died after taking care of her personally. Quite the story for a young kid from a small town in Cali! "I played mommy to a zebra!!!"

PS My mom has pictures somewhere, I will try to get her to send them to me.


----------



## zebraowner

That's a sad story but not surprising to me though. A bottle raised colt grows up to be bad news. They have no fear or respect of humans and when they reach maturity they will try to dominate you, and that translates to attacks of some kind or the other.


----------



## huntseatgirl

I see zebraowner and Shawneen's points, but at the same time: Yes, zebras may be difficult to train at this point, but it is just silly to draw comparisons to horses, who have been domesticated and exposed to humans for thousands of years. There is no fundamental difference between horses and zebras, no biological reason why the zebra as a species couldn't eventually become as rideable and trust-able as the horse. The Przewalski's horse illustrates my point quite well: it's more closely related to the domestic horse than to zebras, yet it displays "wild" behaviors (even when hand-raised) similar to those of a zebra. This is because, like the zebra, it has had limited, recent exposure to domestication. It has not had as much time without the influence of natural selection (selecting in this case for horses with aggressive and flighty natures). Those of you who have said things like "they are wild and should be left that way" - if our ancestors had followed your advice, we wouldn't have cats, dogs, or the horses we all ride and love so much.

Whoa, that turned into a long post.


----------



## CJ82Sky

Wow what an interesting thread...and interesting to learn about the zebras. I do know they are not good for domestication though, and it's nice to see the reality shine through in here. All too often people think ooh pretty, I want one, with disasterous results. That happens even with horses which ARE domesticated, and I always tell people that want to breed b/c it would be so great to have my very own baby foal that I can raise just the way I want since its born....that buying is WAY easier than raising a foal. And I speak from experience - as my colt now just over a week old, and not the first baby I've handled - is a handful. He was prone to temper tantrums and kicking and throwing himself down that resulted in a few episodes of the old sit on the baby tactic...the third time it took over an hour before he dedided to stop kicking and fighting. End result is he's very well mannered now and much more willing to accept handling and learned that people are boss, but they are nice too (he gets TONS of scratches and praise for good behavior and is VERY friendly and loves people). But again there had to be a line drawn that people do not = herd mates. He's doing great, but it's been 3 days since the baby "sitting" incident and I have to tell you I'm STILL sore from being kicked by a thrashing hundred something pound Oldenburg colt! I can't IMAGINE trying to raise a wild Zebra!

Awesome pics from the Zebra breeder - and SO great to hear how strict you are on selling for the animal's good


----------



## wild_spot

I'm sorry, but if Zebra's were no different to horses, they WOULD be horses. Simply another colour like appaloosa. There ARE differences, and I think it is quite possible that they are unable to be domesticated to the level of horses.


----------



## Trissacar

IDK if anybody asked this but do u train a zebra like horse?


----------



## Audra0729

very very interesting thread. 
as a youngster, my FAVORITE part of the zoo's were, of course, the zebra's, always wanted one. although as I've gotten older I've realized that without knowing exactly what I'm doing it's never possible. and I wouldn't want it to sit in my yard as a lawn ornament. 
my thanks go out to zebrabreeder for shedding some light on the situation, I'm sure everyone will be able to take something away from this thread.

the movie, Racing Stripes, is just that, a movie.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

huntseatgirl said:


> The Przewalski's horse illustrates my point quite well: it's more closely related to the domestic horse than to zebras, yet it displays "wild" behaviors (even when hand-raised) similar to those of a zebra.


I disagree on this. The debate still goes on about exactly where the Przewalski horse stands, so it can't be conclusively determined that they're anymore closely related then zebras. It's assumed they are, but that still means nothing, they're still a seperate sub species to the horse, just like the zebra is. It stands to question WHY the Przewalski would have never been domesticated when it looks so much like a horse, and the taming of horses has existed for so very long.

It's an interesting thought, but I don't think it can be conclusively said that every animal can achieve domestication with a certain amount of generations of consistant handling. Perhaps there IS something different? I would think there would be a reasoning behind why we domesticated some animals and not others. Humans have been working with zebras for many, many generations now, and are still not much closer to having "tamed" them as a species. I'd think that if horses had been this difficult in the beginning and had taken hundreds of years to reach a point where they weren't dangerous, people would have just given up.

Ultimately though, what is the point? Horses were domesticated for a purpose, a purpose that no longer exists and has turned the horse from a working counterpart to a luxury pet. Why do we need to start concentrating on domesticating zebras? For what purpose? To brag that you own a zebra? I have no issues with people who own zebras, I just don't see the point in trying to turn them into reliable riding animals. We already have an influx of unwanted horses, so what business do we have in trying to create yet ANOTHER disposable animal?


----------

